# If you would like to see this years display here they are



## Aputernut17 (Dec 16, 2018)

all done by 2 old seniors 81 & soon to be 75 LOL







And;


----------



## Aputernut17 (Dec 16, 2018)

No reply's or comments Gee thanks all you seniors, who should be a bit more polite... I do see how many have viewed them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2018)

I made your videos viewable on the forum, you may have had views of your thread, but not everyone is open to clicking on links.  I have to say I'm very impressed with your displays, especially indoors, beautiful home and Christmas decorations.  Kudos to you and yours! :christmas2:


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 16, 2018)

*I like them both. Especially the all white indoor display. *


----------



## Pinky (Dec 16, 2018)

Wow! Thank you for sharing the videos of your home with us. What a lot of work you've done. I love the outdoor display, and the way you've decorated indoors .. also, envy you that big kitchen. 

You've kept the Xmas Spirit alive


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 16, 2018)

Just beautiful Aputernut, especially the inside. Tastefully done. The snowflakes on the tree look homemade and I love the poinsettias with lights. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Dec 16, 2018)

Appreciate the nice comments, yes all the snowflakes were hand crocheted by my mother who is gone 30 yrs. now, no two alike and very precious to me. The Poinsettia's are actually silk and mauve color, the lights were my doing. And my interior lighting and tree is all in pastels of teal blue, mauve/pink/ white as are my interior colors all yr. round. And my outside is mostly white & blue since my home is white & teal blue. I do like to coordinate!  LOL  Hubby & I hope and pray we can do this another yr. but time will tell, he will be 81 Dec. 23rd. and I will be 75 in Mar. of 2019 and I've got arthritic knees. Plus when we do this big job it's usually in the mid or high 80's to 90 degrees makes it's rough going for us. We have no family so we do this for all who come by to see it, the inside is for us to enjoy every evening till New Yrs.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 16, 2018)

Beautiful and a ton of work!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2018)

So pretty! I especially liked the inside and the stuffed critters in the chair. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2018)

WoW!! First time I've seen this and thanks to SB for making the videos open to view, you're right SB  not everyone likes to open an unknown link. That aside...wow!! What a huge amount of work, I'm not usually over keen on a lot of outside lights, but I have to commend you both on the massive input to allow others to enjoy. I particularly like the inside of your beautiful home..


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2018)

Aputernut17 said:


> No reply's or comments Gee thanks all you seniors, who should be a bit more polite... I do see how many have viewed them.


Sometimes, viewing a place so magnificently adorned, and meticulously appointed, can cause one to be absent of words.

Your place is quite heavenesque. 

Nice job (see, ‘nice job’ just doesn’t cut it)
Worthy of tours, if folks could behave themselves.
Maybe if roped off with some sorta golden cord

Here’s our effort;







 (end of tour)


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2018)

Aputernut17 said:


> No reply's or comments Gee thanks all you seniors, _who should be a bit more polite_... I do see how many have viewed them.



We should all be a bit more polite.


----------



## bak2basik (Jan 25, 2019)

I love all the lights inside and out.  I'm amazed at the amount of work you do.  Can't help but smile when I watched the videos.  Beautiful, uplifting and wishing you a belated Merry Christmas.  I was looking for something to cheer me up and here it is.  Thank you.  Lynn


----------

